# Gap and Insurance Coverage



## mrdavidagroves (11 mo ago)

I need some advice on this. I was in a car accident while driving for Uber. I had 2 passengers in the back and I crashed into another driver. Thankfully everyone was okay. I am new to all of this and was not aware I needed special rideshare coverage through my insurance provider so they declined my coverage. Uber of course has coverage on me so their insurance company, Progressive Commercial stepped in and covered the damage to the other persons vehicle. They declared mine a total loss and paid out a good majority of the balance to my lien holder. I am left with a balance just under 5k. I do have GAP coverage on my vehicle. My question is, since I was driving for Uber, will GAP cover my vehicle in this case? I know they will not if insurance denied coverage, my personal insurance did but Uber covered me and did not deny coverage. I'm not sure what to do here. I have been trying to get ahold of the GAP provider but have not been able to get anyone on the phone. This has caused financial difficulty on me due to having to use an Uber rental which is super expensive and I really want this to be over with.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Welcome.

Sorry to be harsh, but you are out of luck. What you failed to do when signing up with Uber is to read and understand your Personal Auto Liability Insurance policy which most likely has specific language clearly stating that the covered vehicle can not be used for commercial purposes 

It is also highly likely that the GAP insurance policy has smilar language.

You should have been on here BEFORE starting and researched and asked questions.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Your personal carrier denying your claim is what should have happened since you were logged in and had passengers. In this case uber/lyfts insurance is primary.


However whether or not your gap policy will cover you is entirely up to the exclusions on your gap policy, as well as if they decided that you just flat out misrepresented yourself on the application, or policies. To the insurance company it's no different from concealing a drunk driving arrest in Taiwan when you applied for the policy. You are a higher risk than they thought you were.

If they decide that you broke the terms of your agreement or failed to notify them of everything, they can refuse you coverage.


If you can access the policy itself, there should be a section labeled "exclusions".

Some (but not all) exclusions that could (or might not) exclude gap coverage from paying out are.
Commercial use
Any other commercial use
Taxi/limousine use
Ridesharing
Transportation network company
Uber/lyft being specifically listed.
Transporting passengers for-hire
Vehicle for hire
Livery

There may be more, and there might be something very similar wording to the examples I listed.

So unfortunately, if I had to guess I'd say you're going to be making payments on the pile of scrap you signed over to your insurance company.

Also your insurance company is free to terminate your coverage which will make it more expensive and difficult to get coverage in the future, which on top of the accident...

You're might be looking at significantly higher insurance costs. They may also be unwilling to sell you a non ridesharing policy for fear you'll just do it again, and worst case scenario you might be forced to buy an expensive commercial policy, or a "policy of last resort"


Or maybe they don't give a crap.. i have a tendency to "doom and gloom" this stuff pretty hard. Good luck because you'll need it.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

If it fails to pay ..buy a cheap car this time and see if you can take a loan out to pay the 5 k over 36 months..if you dont , they will destroy your credit. at least uber paid. uber cannot help you had neg- EQ- in your car and are whats called upside down. this is a major problem with buying a 20-21-22 card today at full list or over msrp..best of luck...grab a nice toyota - honda from a buy here pay here. screw that $300 a week rent a car


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

Did you know that rideshare insurance would not of costed more then 35 a month with progresive .
And the first thing progressive ask when doing a policy with them is . Are you doing rideshare ?
So you knew dam well you needed this extra insurance . Now its possible gap insurance will cover you . Get your policy read it . Try to file a claim . If it does not say anything about rideshare you will be covered .
It does not matter what insurance covered you . It could be aaa progressive farmers uber lyft door dash .
That gap insurance you were smart and took it . It should pay the extra the insurance did not pay .
If it says nothing about rideshare . My policy does not say anything about rideshare i would be covered .


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

BRAIN good point...read it ..i would have and still filed a claim


----------

